# First Dr. Appt. - what to expect?



## Diam (Apr 28, 2003)

What should I expect for my first doctor's appt. to confirm my hunch that I have IBS - do they ever run tests at the first appt?


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

The visit will begin with lots of questions about your symptoms and any previous tests, diagnoses, or allergies/sensitivities you have. The doctor will probably recommend and schedule further tests, but they usually aren't done there in the office with the possible exception of drawing blood or collecting a stool sample--both of which I had to do at the hospital's lab. Colonoscopies, GI's, etc. are all outpatient hospital tests that need to be scheduled and involve prep.When I went to see my newest doctor, I wrote down a two page list of my IBS symptoms, which he said helped him tremendously. I also asked a lot of questions myself--like what else it could be if it's not IBS. Try to be prepared. The doc will most likely poke around your abdomen looking for tender spots, but that was all I ever got on a first doctor visit.


----------

